# Review: Samyang/Rokinon 14mm f/2.8



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 21, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/12/review-samyangrokinon-14mm-f2-8/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/12/review-samyangrokinon-14mm-f2-8/">Tweet</a></div>
Keith over at <a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/index.html" target="_blank">Northlight Images</a> has completed his review of the Samyang/Rokinon 14mm f/2.8 lens. This <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/769532-REG/Rokinon_FE14M_C_14mm_Ultra_Wide_Angle_f_2_8.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">lens retails for $329 USD</a>, compared to <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/519474-USA/Canon_2045B002_Super_Wide_Angle_EF.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon’s $2395 EF 14mm f/2.8L II</a>. If you’re in the market for an ultrawide angle lens for your full frame camera, and don’t mind doing a bit of work yourself, this may be the lens for you.</p>
<p><strong>Says Keith

</strong><em>“If you’re interested in the Samyang 14mm (or whatever it’s called where you are) then consider what it is you want to use it for?</em></p>
<p><em>For some people the lack of AF and having to manually stop down the lens to the working aperture will be a show stopper.</em></p>
<p><em>However I found it perfectly easy to use out and about, by making use of good depth of field at f/8 and an ability to roughly estimate distances.</em></p>
<p><em>Exposure was set manually, and relies on the fact that if the light changes enough to need to alter the shutter speed or aperture, then you should easily be able to notice it. It’s hardly difficult with a bit of practice, and you’ll develop a much better intuitive feel for scene lighting, which is no bad thing.”</em></p>
<p>Manually focusing  a 14mm lens on a full frame camera is pretty easy if you stop down to f/5.6 or f/8. Depth of field is quite forgiving.</p>
<p>Is it worth a little extra work to save $2000? to a lot of people it probably is. This is not a focal length most people would use a lot. It’s true that up close, you have to take a bit of care, but with a little practice, it shouldn’t be too difficult to figure out.</p>
<p>In the end, you’re going to get great looking images for a fraction of what Canon is asking you for. If you buy the Rokinon and find that 14mm is something you end up using a lot, go on and upgrade to the Canon, it’s a pretty great lens too.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/reviews/lenses/samyang14.html" target="_blank">Read the full review</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/769532-REG/Rokinon_FE14M_C_14mm_Ultra_Wide_Angle_f_2_8.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Rokinon 14mm f/2.8 $329 at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## LOALTD (Dec 21, 2013)

Best star-lens for Canon IMHO, I LOVE mine.

I was a skeptic until I tried one for myself, now I'm a believer.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 22, 2013)

Excellent, balanced review. Its neither fanboyish or skeptical. Well done.


----------



## iowapipe (Dec 22, 2013)

LOALTD said:


> Best star-lens for Canon IMHO, I LOVE mine.
> 
> I was a skeptic until I tried one for myself, now I'm a believer.



Do you have an idea of the amount of coma for the lens?


----------



## LOALTD (Dec 22, 2013)

iowapipe said:


> LOALTD said:
> 
> 
> > Best star-lens for Canon IMHO, I LOVE mine.
> ...



It's very, very low. And WAY better than the Canon 14mm, I'll try to post photo.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 22, 2013)

iowapipe said:


> LOALTD said:
> 
> 
> > Best star-lens for Canon IMHO, I LOVE mine.
> ...



About like this:





It is exceptionally low, and many people who do a lot of nightscapes choose this lens over any other.


----------



## fox40phil (Dec 22, 2013)

I like my Samyang 14 2.8 too! For close concerts or some landscape photos.

Has anyone a nice lens profil for the 5D2?


----------



## extremeinstability (Dec 22, 2013)

iowapipe said:


> LOALTD said:
> 
> 
> > Best star-lens for Canon IMHO, I LOVE mine.
> ...



Down the page a bit with the 14L II with it. http://www.extremeinstability.com/lens14mm.html


----------



## LOALTD (Dec 22, 2013)

Two shots:


----------



## LOALTD (Dec 22, 2013)

extremeinstability said:


> iowapipe said:
> 
> 
> > LOALTD said:
> ...



Love the website, extreme, I reference it all the time!


----------



## emag (Dec 22, 2013)

Picked it up for $279 when buydig had a sale. Easily the best bang for the buck lens purchase I've ever made. Waiting on clear skies.......


----------



## SDsc0rch (Dec 22, 2013)

yep.. just ordered mine

great for astrophotography and very low coma @ wide-open -- been wanting this one for a while - thx CR for the nice review : )


----------



## keithcooper (Dec 22, 2013)

fox40phil said:


> I like my Samyang 14 2.8 too! For close concerts or some landscape photos.
> 
> Has anyone a nice lens profil for the 5D2?



The one I used in the review, was originally for the 5D2 until I edited it...

Keith


----------



## kenny (Dec 22, 2013)

Fantastic lens. As others said, great for milky way. Mustache distortion makes architectural a little tough sometimes, though.

Still, it's the best bang-for-the-buck lens on the market, IMO.

(And anyone complaining about AF hasn't actually tried to use a 14mm in manual mode. It's practically always focused, as the author points out.)


----------



## iowapipe (Dec 22, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> iowapipe said:
> 
> 
> > LOALTD said:
> ...



Excellent - Thank You! (and it turns out I recently started following Dustin on Flickr)


----------



## hammar (Dec 22, 2013)

When you guys talk about lens profiles, is that for the in-camera correction or some kind of preset for Photoshop?

Is there any available from 5D Mark III. This lens is definitely interesting, but the distortion is a tad bit off-putting.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 22, 2013)

hammar said:


> When you guys talk about lens profiles, is that for the in-camera correction or some kind of preset for Photoshop?
> 
> Is there any available from 5D Mark III. This lens is definitely interesting, but the distortion is a tad bit off-putting.



This is referring to a Lightroom/Photoshop profile to correct distortion. The 5DII profile will work fine for your 5DIII.


----------



## keithcooper (Dec 22, 2013)

hammar said:


> When you guys talk about lens profiles, is that for the in-camera correction or some kind of preset for Photoshop?
> 
> Is there any available from 5D Mark III. This lens is definitely interesting, but the distortion is a tad bit off-putting.


Yes - the one mentioned in the review...

See the example shots before/after


----------



## hammar (Dec 22, 2013)

Ohh, ok!

So then it is just the focusing issues that I need to overcome before ordering one


----------



## keithcooper (Dec 22, 2013)

hammar said:


> Ohh, ok!
> 
> So then it is just the focusing issues that I need to overcome before ordering one



Issues that for many (but not all) applications just need some practice and or forethought about lens settings ;-)
You could also consider some of the alternative focus screens available?

If you are used to AF 'just working' then it does require a different approach (or a lot more cash for the EF14 ;-)


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi,

I'm very, very tempted by the 14mm 2.8 Rokinon/Samyang/Bower lens.

But I'm concerned about the various names this manufacturer markets these lenses under. For example, B&H carries this focal length under Samyang, Rokinon and Bower with the Samyang costing $30 more than the Rokinon and Bower versions ($329). If they are the exact same lens, then why the difference in price?

Aside from price my other concern is the lack of available actual test reports. The only one I've been able to find is dated 10/14/13 on SLRgear.com

There is no local retailer nearby where I can check this lens out before purchasing which leaves finding a good one might be bit of a crap-shoot. 

Anyway can one improve ones odds in finding an acceptable copy of this lens (I usually purchase my gear from B&H)?

I'd be using it for night sky photography on a 5D MK II and possibly my T3i. 

I may be upgrading my 5DMKII for a III later next year. Just depends. It's either that or a roof replacement -- but who needs a roof ;D


----------



## vscd (Dec 23, 2013)

In Europe (f.e. germany) they're called "Walimex"  The quality should be all the same because I think they were mady in exactly the same factory. 

I *love* mine, especially for the price. The resolution is terrifice f.e. @f8 and it's not that big or heavy. The only thing I have to mention is a general one... don't use those lenses (just) for landscapes. Wideangle lenses in this range are not made for panoramic pictures, at least not in my opinion. Just use 24mm with straight optical lines and stitch a few together if you need more angle of view. 

The Pixels on the border are curved, unsharp and the results may not be what you've expected. With film you have to, but with digitalcameras I would stitch. Wideangle lenses @14mm can be much more usefull for creative purpose, to catch the eyewithin rooms or to shoot in rather tight places.

Greetings.


----------



## Brand B (Dec 24, 2013)

lilmsmaggie said:


> But I'm concerned about the various names this manufacturer markets these lenses under. For example, B&H carries this focal length under Samyang, Rokinon and Bower with the Samyang costing $30 more than the Rokinon and Bower versions ($329). If they are the exact same lens, then why the difference in price?
> 
> Aside from price my other concern is the lack of available actual test reports. The only one I've been able to find is dated 10/14/13 on SLRgear.com



My thoughts -

I scoured the internet for reviews and comments on this lens by most of its names, and pretty much everything was positive, especially at the price point. I think it's a safe bet the lens is a good buy. I am definitely happy with mine, at least as good as I hoped it would be.

On the name, I think the brands are targeted at different geographical areas, and the pricing reflects the lens being acquired through different distribution channels and possibly exchange rates. That's a guess on my part, though.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Dec 24, 2013)

Brand B said:


> lilmsmaggie said:
> 
> 
> > But I'm concerned about the various names this manufacturer markets these lenses under. For example, B&H carries this focal length under Samyang, Rokinon and Bower with the Samyang costing $30 more than the Rokinon and Bower versions ($329). If they are the exact same lens, then why the difference in price?
> ...





I agree the comments and reviews are quite positive. Dustin's star-studded image with the wooden structure in the foreground is amazing. The stars -- they look like pin points. 

Now that's what I'm talkn' bout. 8)

I may just pull the trigger on the 14 f/2.8 Samyang post Xmas. In fact, I think I'll rent it first.


----------



## drob (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm using the Samyang 16mm 2.0 and love it. Focusing isn't to bad. I've heard rumors of Samyang/Rokinon is coming out with something wider, 10mm, 2.8?? Only drawback to the 14mm 2.8 is that you can't mount any filters.


----------



## emag (Dec 24, 2013)

lilmsmaggie said:


> I may just pull the trigger on the 14 f/2.8 Samyang post Xmas. In fact, I think I'll rent it first.



Seriously....don't bother renting, just find a good price and buy it. You will be thrilled, it really is all it's cracked up to be and IMO better than my version 1 Tokina 11-16 was....which was sold when I added a 6D. Samyang* really did it right. I also have the Rokinon 8mm fisheye for my crop cameras, it's not quite as optically superb as the 14, but for the limited use a fisheye gets I'm happy with it. 

*As others have noted, it's a Samyang lens, regardless of the name on the body. I bought the Rokinon version due to the price.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Dec 24, 2013)

Yep ...

http://www.samyang.co.uk/index.php/new-products/new-samyang-10mm-f-2-8





drob said:


> I'm using the Samyang 16mm 2.0 and love it. Focusing isn't to bad. I've heard rumors of Samyang/Rokinon is coming out with something wider, 10mm, 2.8?? Only drawback to the 14mm 2.8 is that you can't mount any filters.



Just pulled the trigger. Merry Xmas 2 me ;D


----------



## HankMD (Dec 25, 2013)

emag said:


> Picked it up for $279 when buydig had a sale. Easily the best bang for the buck lens purchase I've ever made. Waiting on clear skies.......



I watched helplessly as the sale ended while I awaited my CC to be verified 

PS: And that was the new version with the Red Line to push the fence-sitters/doubters to take the plunge.


----------



## scyrene (Dec 28, 2013)

I have to add my voice to the chorus of approval for this lens. I've had it a few months, and it's been great. The price was so low (~£350 I think), that I felt able to take a gamble, and it paid off (I was heartened by the consistently good reviews I found online).

It is solid, and I dropped mine (don't ask!) a few feet onto a concrete floor, and it survived with no more than scuffs - the built-in hood does seem to protect the bulging front element. It has next to no fringing, as the reviewer said, and the sharpness is great.

A few gripes: when mounting/removing the lens, it's pretty much impossible not to twist the aperture ring, so it's hard to keep set (although easy to put back). On my copy at least, the distance scale seems wildly inaccurate - for astrophotography, I find 0.7m the right setting for stars - and anything closer to infinity is out of focus. Flare is often present, even from relatively minor light sources, but it's often unobtrusive. And of course, the inevitable lack of exif means you can easily forget precisely what aperture you were using.

But these are minor, and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend this lens to anyone looking for an ultrawide, unless money was no object. I have a small Flickr set of images taken with this lens here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/scyrene/sets/72157636579799955/, and I'll include a couple of images below to give an idea.

One last note, it is very challenging to get good composition with this lens, but that's down to the focal length. I'd never shot wider than 24mm on full frame, so it was a shock (even having seen lots of other images). It's very tough getting symmetry and a level horizon, and when you adjust for distortions, this can be a problem. But it can yield fantastic results when things go right.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 28, 2013)

scyrene said:


> I have to add my voice to the chorus of approval for this lens. I've had it a few months, and it's been great. The price was so low (~£350 I think), that I felt able to take a gamble, and it paid off (I was heartened by the consistently good reviews I found online).
> 
> It is solid, and I dropped mine (don't ask!) a few feet onto a concrete floor, and it survived with no more than scuffs - the built-in hood does seem to protect the bulging front element. It has next to no fringing, as the reviewer said, and the sharpness is great.
> 
> ...



A couple of great images. That last one in particular is a stunner!


----------



## scyrene (Dec 29, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> A couple of great images. That last one in particular is a stunner!



Aw, thanks!


----------

